# Luther: The Graphic Novel



## JM (Jun 21, 2011)

Luther: The Graphic Novel is Here and In Stock | CyberBrethren-A Lutheran Blog

[video=youtube;s5OtMaoHk-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5OtMaoHk-Q&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Rufus (Jun 21, 2011)

That's cool, and there's the whole Luther movie and everything. No John Calvin graphic novel or John Calvin movie, but Martin Luther is generally more accepted.

An Augustine movie would be cool, as would others.


----------



## JohnGill (Jun 21, 2011)

Rufus said:


> That's cool, and there's the whole Luther movie and everything. No John Calvin graphic novel or John Calvin movie, but Martin Luther is generally more accepted.
> 
> An Augustine movie would be cool, as would others.



I'd be scared if the Arminians did a Calvin graphic novel. He'd most likely be portrayed the way the Jewish moil was in the San Francisco gn, Circumcision Man. Therefore, we should do one first. Anybody capable of doing the artwork? Or the writing? 

I'd like to see an Oliver Cromwell graphic novel. Or even William Carey.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 21, 2011)

Was that done by Jack Chick?

J/K

I heard Carl Trueman once say that Luther brought a whole new retail market to the German states, because people began to make a sell cheap pictures of him for folks to hand up in their homes. Trueman said Luther was like a rock star in his era.


----------



## Rufus (Jun 21, 2011)

JohnGill said:


> Rufus said:
> 
> 
> > That's cool, and there's the whole Luther movie and everything. No John Calvin graphic novel or John Calvin movie, but Martin Luther is generally more accepted.
> ...



Cromwell is too controversial in the last century or so. Everybody who loves missions loves William Carey.


----------

